# Feeling emotional before panel



## wynnster (Jun 6, 2003)

Hi Guys,

Hope you dont mind my asking your advice. . . . 

After over 10 years of TTC, 4 IVF's & 2 lost pregnancies we're almost there.

We have been linked to a little boy who is now 15 months old and a perfect match.  Matching panel is just 12 days time but I'm finding myself thinking that this sort of thing doesn't happen to us, how can we be this lucky? 

We're both so excited to meet him and bring him home and we're all ready for him, but just keep thinking that something drastic is going to happen, we always get so far to acheiving our dream only to have it snatched away again......  Am I normal?


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

hi hun, YES you are totally normal i felt the same way with my ds but i needn't of as everything went smoothly as i'm sure your panel will too  sending you loads of   and   

pam xx


----------



## cindyp (Apr 7, 2003)

Oh, you are so normal, I think we have all been through it.  Like you say you can't believe that your dream is finally going to come through, it must all go wrong and then you also panic and wonder if you are ready and is it the right thing to do.  I think it is a natural self protective instinct that kicks in and when you get the nod from the matching panel you will be able to laugh and forget all these fears.

As Pam says I'm sure your panel will go smoothly, they only put you forward if they think it is a really good match and you will soon be able to celebrate.  

Offering   

Cindy


----------



## wynnster (Jun 6, 2003)

Thanks Pam & Cindy 

Glad to hear i'm normal    Those feelings are certainly ringing true Cindy......  12 Days til Panel and then the real nerves will start! But good nerves for finally meeting our son  

Thanks for replying, sometimes a cyber hug and to know you're not alone is all whats needed   Thankyou 

xxxx


----------



## superal (May 27, 2005)

YEAH your normal!!! 

I've felt this way 2 times - well 3 if you count the baby we fostered.

You'll be fine and it will be so worth it all.

Love
Andrea
x


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

Hi hun

You are totally normal........ 

I could have so wrote your post hun-i know when we got told about our children i was totally shock as we were the 1st from our group (from prep) and i never thought it would be us as when TTC it was ALWAYS everyone else who got preg!

good luck for panel!

xxxx


----------



## everhopeful (Feb 19, 2004)

YES, YES, YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!  

I don't think that I dared believe it was true until each of our girls actually came home with us.
And everything we go through to get to that stage, almost seems insignificant compared to the need to know it's really really happening.
I always dreamed of having children, even when I was a child myself. And yet there have been more doubts in my mind that we'd ever have a child, since we found out we couldn't naturally. It doesn't seem possible to believe that dreams can and do come true.

That pot of gold is yours for the taking, just believe that you're just a rainbow's ride away from claiming it!

Good luck, and don't worry about the nerves and the emotions - I think I was a walking emotional disaster in the lead up to my baby coming home!!


----------

